# auto pilot on electric motor



## montana_cyclist (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, Anyone ever have the auto pilot start turning the motor in circles when trolling near the bank. Control was held in hand, but no buttons were being pushed. Someone suggested there may have been some type of interference on the shore that caused the problem. Helpful comments, as usual, will be appreciated.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

It could be your eye going out on the trolling motor and thats what needs too be replaced. A friend just had that go off on his, it worked for a little but would turn around in a circle after a while of use.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

This is a problem with many Auto Pilots. Take/send it in for a repair. You are going to be without a motor though! This problem they have failed to fix and plague's many MinnKota's. I have chosen to stick with a Co-pilot, which I RARELY use.


----------



## montana_cyclist (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for the replys. I wondered if it was a common problem. It is kinda dissapointing, since this was the third time the motor was in the water on the first trip to the lake. Luckily, I have both the copilot and the foot control, so if I can work something out with Minn Kota, I may wait till later to send it in. Kinda disconcerting when the fishing partners, just know you are purposely trying to tangle their lines. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## clutzycowgirl2002 (Jul 8, 2007)

Another thing that can cause interference is heavy cloud cover~~we've turned quite a few circles when it's gotten cloudy~or gone under a bridge...just something to think about too.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I know of quite a few guys who have had to have the compass replaced in their AP's.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I took mine to Scheel's last year and they replaced the compass that day. It is a common problem and they usually have some on hand because of that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Scheel's replaced two compasses on mine. The third time MinnKota sent me a new compass directly. I hooked that up two years ago and have not had a problem since. I run it with a copilot. Both work perfect now.


----------



## montana_cyclist (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll probably have to take mine to Glasgow, MT about 130 miles north for repair. Think I'll wait abit and just use the copilot or foot control. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## landyn2003 (May 14, 2005)

The compass is something that you can replace yourself. As a matter of fact the entire Auto Pilot can be installed yourself in less that 20 minutes. No need to send it in.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I too am on my 3rd compass/AP unit on one motor. The motor is on it's 7th season. The current AP unit has lasted 4 seasons so far. I added a RAM motor stabilizer and I think this solved my problem. The motor's head doesn't bang and flop around when running in waves anymore. It now solidly stays put.

One more thing that can effect your AP unit is low batteries or running at a high speed setting for a long time.


----------



## montana_cyclist (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for the suggestions. I am more than willing to replace the compass, but how do you handle the 'do it yourself' when the motor is still under warranty? I assumed they would want to look at the motor.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I fried a compass card early on. Advice from the repairman was to NEVER have the power cord plugged in when recharging your trolling motor batteries. Still working well five years later. Good fishing, Burl


----------

